# Elk hunting in the rain and wind



## brisket (Mar 3, 2015)

I'm sitting in the trailer, the rain is pouring down on the youth any bull hunt right now. So far it has been a rough few days. It's been rainy and windy the past few days, and we haven't seen or heard any elk. We had a small break in the weather yesterday, saw some really fresh sign, but couldnt get anything to respond to calls. It feels like the elk are hunkered down and silent, or maybe they've moved to different areas. We've been exploring different locations, trying to locate them, but can't hear any bugling or cow calls. My nephew shot a nice 5x5 on the opener, and we know of 3 other Bulls taken in the area, but were taken early on, before the weather hit.

My question is, what tactics do you use hunting elk in the rain and wind? Is it even worth going out? I thought at least we'd have the rut on our side to help locate and call some in, but maybe they are silent because of the weather. Perhaps their bugles are being drowned out in the wind, and they are in there after all?


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

Don't know about Elk but I do know that the deer typically hunker down when the rain sets in. I hate hunting in the rain, it's my least favorite! Snow, Sun, Wind, Cold....all better than a non-stop soaking rain in my eyes.

I'd hunt regardless but unfortunately you may find yourself soaked for nothing. Once the weather breaks though, they'll be back out in force.


----------



## Truelife (Feb 6, 2009)

Be where you need to be the second the weather breaks, even if it's just a short break. I've found that to be a most excellent time to be out hunting. As Kinkilla said, it may mean you have to get wet to be there at the right time, but it will be worth it.

On the other hand, I've also had hunts where the outcome was entirely tied to the weather dealt for a week or 10 days and sometimes there just isn't much you can do about it if a break doesn't come.

The definition of luck is when preparation and opportunity meet. 

In your case it may be where patience and opportunity meet.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

The rain is supposed to start clearing up late afternoon today, your best bet will to be ready for their evening feeding spot when they appear. Temps will be dipping into the 30's in the mtns tonight so be prepared.


----------



## Woodrow (Sep 17, 2015)

I killed a 345" bull during the archery hunt in the rain. It rained all morning in the dark on the way up and never let up, but I spotted him out and moving from across the canyon and was able to stalk in to 18 yards of him after he bedded. Get some good rain gear on and go sit under a tree where you can glass. You'd be surprised what you may see.


----------



## mjensen1313 (Jul 29, 2015)

I will second what's already been stated; you may get a bit or more wet, but get out and in place for when it breaks.

I will usually find a 'dry' spot under a few trees or small grove where I can stand getting a little less soaked. Yesterday I was out in the downpour, found a dry spot and after it slowed to a drizzle the deer came out in the open. Saw only one two-point and five does in about 1/2 hour.


----------



## SLCHunter (Dec 19, 2013)

KineKilla said:


> Don't know about Elk but I do know that the deer typically hunker down when the rain sets in. I hate hunting in the rain, it's my least favorite! Snow, Sun, Wind, Cold....all better than a non-stop soaking rain in my eyes.
> 
> I'd hunt regardless but unfortunately you may find yourself soaked for nothing. Once the weather breaks though, they'll be back out in force.


Best thing is that if the mountain's soaked, it is so much easier to be real quiet ... After a good rain is the best time!!


----------



## Trooper (Oct 18, 2007)

I was out grouse hunting last night just as the rain stopped and instantly the bugling began! Good luck.

(Also, the grouse ran for the berries... )


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Steady downpour rain makes things miserable. And the elk don't like it any more than you or I do. 

But what has been said is right....as soon as it stops, it can be awesome. And you'll never shoot one sitting in the trailer. Don't get discouraged. Stay at it. It will make the punching of the tag all the more rewarding!


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

Weather is already starting to clear up, get your butt out there!!


----------



## mjensen1313 (Jul 29, 2015)

30-06-hunter said:


> Weather is already starting to clear up, get your butt out there!!


I really hope Brisket is not reading any of these posts.....they should already be out of the trailer and on the mtn. GOOD LUCK!


----------

